# No Sats in the Sky



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, I can not find any sats. I am using coolsat 400, 31" dish, LNBF and 20' of DB6 cable. I am in LaGrange, TX. -6 degree compass settings. Trying to find Galaxy 10R the dish is set at 45.2 degree elevation, pointing 223.1 - 6 = 217.1 degree. no signal at all. 
Is there a stronger sat to aim at? Should i get a sat finder beeper?
I am getting a signal from what I think is dish Network. The elevation setting is very low in the sky about 15 degree. The channels are scrambled with names like news, snot and have fraction and other symbols. Any help would be great.


----------



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

If you have Ku LNB(F) and Dish, try KUIL Fox Beaumont TX AMC4 11707-V 2170 4194 419.

The signal is the strongest I have (99% quality).

Current System: 10' moveable BUD, BSC 621-2 C/Ku LNBF, Motorola 450i analog, BEC6600+ digital, Wineguard 30' Ku Dish, .03 Invacom Ku LNBF, Motek SG2100 Motor mover, Pansat 3500S digital, Quali-TV QS1080IRCI Digital


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I punched in the numbers for Lagrange (29.92 latitude, 96.89 longitude) and got elevation 44.1, true azimuth 224.5 for G10R. And another important factor is skew; 37.4 in this case, so on a stationary dish, the LNBF should be pointed like the hour hand is at 10:45. Finally, look for the stronger transponder at 11805-H SR 4580.

Nothing beats slowly, patiently moving the dish a little at a time until your receiver shows signs of signal strength. Go left-to-right across a piece of the sky, then change the elevation a degree and try again. Eventually you'll hit something, and then it'll be a lot easier to make fine adjustments until you get the best possible signal.

I used a sat finder when I was first finding satellites, and it was only a little help. A receiver and a portable TV (or a patient friend with a cell phone) is just about as good. And if you thoroughly dispair of ever getting G10R, then KUIL on AMC4 is about the strongest signal in the sky. Good luck!


----------



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, No luck finding AMC 4, their is a tree partly in the way. Farther west is clear of trees. I am using a little TV and receiver to sight it in. 
I am elevating the dish from 90 degree. Pointing level at the horizon. Is that right? I have a magnetic angle finder stuck to the lnb arm in back of the dish. 
I dont have a setting for differant transponders on the sats only the sat itself. Where is this setting on the Coolsat Pro 4000? Thanks again. loghaus


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

> have a magnetic angle finder stuck to the lnb arm in back of the dish


Doesn't your Dish have a Scale on the of the Mount for adjustment ??


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If you got the system from one of the dealers who also do "pirate" systems, maybe they sent you a DBS LNBF (different frequencies from regular Ku FTA). Or, maybe your receiver is set up wrong on the LNBF's Local Oscillator frequency.

FTA, in the usual sense, is Ku Band 11.700-12.200 GHz, linear (vertical and horizontal) polarization, and is usually 10.750 or 10.600 GHz on the L.O. setting.

DBS is usually upper-Ku band 12.200-12.700 GHz, circular (LHCP/RHCP, or "left hand circular polarization/right hand circular polarization", and uses something like 11.250 for the L.O. frequency.

Some E* birds are currently using "FTA" satellites (11.7-12.2, linear), but if you are getting E* channels at such a low angle, I suspect you are pointed at 61.5 degrees....that one would be DBS.


----------



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, The LNBf I am using is a DMS International model BSC321S, RF 11.7-12.5 ghz, IF 950-1750 mhz, LO 10.75 ghz and 0.4 db. The receiver settings are the sat {G10R} single LNB frequency 10.750 22 mhz switch off and disq off. I guess this is a cheep generic LNB and I have it pushed all the way out in the holder. 
Their is another setting I could use it is Universal LNB, 10.6-10.75 frequency. I dont know which is best. 
Its a nice clear day here so I will try to sight it in again. I believe I have the elevation right. Thanks Loghaus


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Should work....you do have the DC voltage setting correct, don't you? 13 and 18 Volts=On.

The "Universal" mode is for a dual-band (Ku regular at 11.7-12.2 MHZ and Ku Low at 11.7 and lower), so it will require the 22 KHz to be "on" when receiving the normal channels (some receivers do this by default in the menu).


----------



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Kenglish, My Mom was a Kenglish or Keng. 
The choices on the LNB power is on, off, 13V and 18v. I have been using the (on) setting. Is this ok? I worked on it today with no luck not a blip. 
I am elevating the dish up from 0 degrees insted of down from 90 degrees. This should be right?
I also mounted the dish on a post about 5' tall so it is easier to work on.
Thanks Loghaus


----------

